# The Smetana Quartet



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the Czech Republic's foremost pedagogues in string quartet teaching has passed away.



> Smetana Quartet
> 
> Czech cellist Antonín Kohout has died in Prague at the age of 93. The founder of the Smetana Quartet, he performed with the ensemble for five decades. He also taught and mentored many younger Czech groups, including the Wihan Quartet, the Pražák Quartet and the Kocian Quartet.
> 
> ...


I still have the Smetana Quartet's original releases of Smetana & Janacek's string quartets. The playing from their era shows more grace and slow tempos than modern quartets dare risk.

All of Antonin's students, the Kocian Quartet and the Pražák Quartet and the Wihan Quartet are superb. They've recorded some of my favourite discs.

http://www.thestrad.com/Article.asp?ArticleID=2530


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

RIP... at 93, and a musician!

Wonder why Smetana very likely to paired with Janacek.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

RIP, a great musician! 

/ptr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> RIP... at 93, and a musician!
> 
> Wonder why Smetana very likely to paired with Janacek.


My listening tells me that Janacek 'remembered' Smetana. My listening is not infallible.


----------

